# Project Cheapskate Patio Pond



## Turvey (11 May 2021)

In my introduction I mentioned that over the course of my work I come across many things that other folk chuck out that in my eyes are too good to dump.

Having come across this site and discovering 'Summer Tubbing' on YouTube I thought it would be fun to see what I could make for the least amount of money using only what other people threw out. 

DISCLAIMER: This build was just for a bit of fun and in no way meant to be a serious thread. 

First off I found a big wooden box used to deliver machinery parts of some description.

This I painted with a couple of coats of fence paint left at the recycling centre.

I then tried to line it with builders plastic from a pal but inevitably it leaked so I relined it with a bit of scrapped blue tarpaulin and over lined it with the plastic to make it look better.

Added old facing boards from around our doors that are getting replaced to finish it off.

Scrounged some plants of a couple of pals and currently got 2 aquarium filters (free from Facebook marketplace) going to try and clear it.

Water temperature seems to run from 8-13 degrees so far, if it warms up sufficiently I may put some of my White Cloud Mountain Minnows in it or Zebra Danios, I also have a heater in it but not switched on yet.

Total cost so far? Zero!

I'm quite chuffed with the result even if I do say so myself. 

On the lookout for a half whisky barrel but no-one seems to throw them out!


----------



## Turvey (16 Jun 2021)

Time for an update since it's been a month since I set it up. Don't know about anywhere else but up here everything seems to be about 4 weeks behind in the garden due to lack of sunlight and the cold. 

Starting to look ok though. The Water Forget-me-nots are really flourishing.


----------



## zozo (16 Jun 2021)

Looking good!



Turvey said:


> Don't know about anywhere else but up here everything seems to be about 4 weeks behind in the garden due to lack of sunlight and the cold.



I'm at the other side of the pond...  Same issue all is behind due to the same matter of global warming?... But the Cherry tree is booming with kilo's of cherries again this year.  Can't see the tree for the cherries.

Last year the patio pond was bursting already in March, but I could only harvest 300 grams of cherries from my tree.

Who was it again who said? "Every disadvantage has an advantage."


----------



## Turvey (12 Aug 2021)

Well, August is here already and I meant to post a pic a month but I forgot about July! I'll post July's pic for anyone that's interested. It's starting to look a bit sorry for itself now though 😞

What does everyone do come winter regarding patio ponds? We don't get much really cold weather here, Orkney, but we do get a lot of wind and rain over the winter and the pond is in quite an exposed position.

Watching 'Summer Tubbing' videos on YouTube and some folk leave them, others hack plants back and store them in black bags in tubs in the garage.

Fish will be coming back in, if I can catch them!

Also can anyone identify a random plant I have? I'm not sure where I got it from or why I decided to grow it but I'm assuming it's a type of lily? It was just an offcut of branch/root that I left in a bucket of water and it started to grow! I've now split it in 2 and both bits seem to be thriving.


----------



## LondonDragon (17 Aug 2021)

Love the idea and looks great! would not mind replicating something like this for my balcony! lol hmmm food for thought!!


----------



## Turvey (19 Aug 2021)

LondonDragon said:


> Love the idea and looks great! would not mind replicating something like this for my balcony! lol hmmm food for thought!!


Thank you, as I said I wanted to see what I could do for the least amount of money. If I did it again I think I would splash out for proper pond liner.


----------



## Turvey (20 May 2022)

2022 update!

Pretty much the same as last year but I've moved it to a, hopefully, better spot. Now sheltered from the north wind and getting sunlight for most of the day. 

Think I might try a few WCMM in it this year.


----------



## Turvey (23 May 2022)

Took 6 or 7 WCMM from my tank yesterday and put them in the 'pond' today they're all swimming about, seemingly happy, however the remaining 8 or so in the aquarium are hiding away in the back and not even coming out for food! 🤷

I'll leave it a couple of days and maybe move them all out. 

What's anyone's thoughts on heaters and filters? Are they, especially filter seeing as it's still a bit nippy up here still, actually needed or is safe enough to switch it off?


----------



## mort (24 May 2022)

If the plants are growing strongly then you probably don't need a filter as it looks a decent water volume but if you have one and you think it might be worth running it for a few weeks then it won't do any harm.


----------



## martin-green (24 May 2022)

Filters take a while to "mature" (start working properly) It would be pointless running one for a few weeks


----------



## mort (24 May 2022)

martin-green said:


> Filters take a while to "mature" (start working properly) It would be pointless running one for a few weeks



I read it as "is it safe to turn it off", implying it's already matured and running, so it would pick up the slack in filtration whilst the plants really get going. If it's a new filter then yes there is no reason to use it.


----------



## Turvey (23 Jul 2022)

July update. Pretty rubbish summer so far, seemed to be better earlier on in the year up here.

Everything growing, but nothing outstanding happening. The water forgot-me-not doesn't seem to be doing much so far but it's maybe early enough for it. 

The heater has been switched off for a while and a few days ago, when I was cleaning out duck weed, when my hands were in the water I was getting a wee bit of an electrical tingle, so I've  turned the filter off for now.

Spotted at least 3 WCMM fry, which is a bonus.


----------

